# Survival Bike



## cazetofamo (Mar 18, 2012)

When I'm in college, it won't be cost efficient to ride around in my (technically my dad's) truck, because everything is relatively close. I've decided that while there, hopefully LSU at Baton Rouge, I will be riding my bike everywhere. I know I'm going to put a rack on the back to put books and probably a couple saddle bags for other things. What can I do to this bike to make it suitable for getting home I'm a SHTF situation if I can't use my truck. BTW, I won't be able to do this for a couple years, but it would be nice to know exactly what I'm getting.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Airless tires could be a good investment. It removes one big worry.


----------



## HamiltonFelix (Oct 11, 2011)

The do make good mountain bikes these days. Panniers and baskets will help. If not airless tires, then the means to repair flats. Apply what motorcyclists say about saddlebags: they don't hold everything they want, but they'll hold everything you need. I have zero experience with bike trailers, but if terrain was not too steep and you wanted to carry a bit more, a trailer might help out a bugout bike.


----------



## cazetofamo (Mar 18, 2012)

well, to get back home, i would have to cross the Atchafalaya Bridge, which is a few miles of a very narrow bridge with almost no shoulder. I'm not sure how well a bike trailer will be able to weave through the incredibly thick traffic. It can take up to 45 mins to go just a few miles in a car.


----------



## HamiltonFelix (Oct 11, 2011)

I'd say start by working on your bugout/get-home pack. Trim it down to what you really need, make sure it does have all the things you *need*, then see if it all fits on a bicycle. Go from there. BTW, we're overhauling my wife's get-home bag. And the plan is to see if her bicycle will fit into the trunk of the Corolla after pulling a wheel.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Always listen to folks who have no bike experience when asking bike questions. First you didn't mention what type of bike you already have. If you don't already have a bike a fat tired bike like a mountain bike is a good choice. In a college town you are likely to find some good buys on used bikes. You will also need a good way to secure you bike or you won't have it long. While you are at college you can make a good living just working on other students' bikes. The bike shop where my daughter attends college charges twenty bucks to fix a flat! You can put in a new tube and still make ten bucks in 20 minutes.

First begin by doing all the maintenance on your own bike. Learn how to fix a flat if you don't already know how. I can now fix a flat on the side of the road in about 10 minutes using no tool except a pump. You need to carry a spare tube, a patch kit and a pump, the same stuff you need to carry anyway. Forget about solid tires . . . 

I have used paniers, front and rear on long trips but there are easier ways. I would start with a sturdy rear rack that attaches at the axle and at the seat. On that you have a couple of options. I like an ordinary milk crate, not the kind you buy, the kind you borrow that are very heavy duty. You can carry all the "stuff" a college student need plus groceries even a pony keg in a pinch. If you are buggin' out you can just wear your bug out pack. It ain't ideal but it will work. 

If you are going to be riding alot you need a very good rear light, something that flashes. You can use a headlamp on your head instead of a front light on the bike. Think about getting a highly visibility color riding shirt like lime green.

I used a bike as my only transportation for about a year so you have to modify your lifestyle a little. Shop more often, plan your route on bike friendly streets, pick times when traffic isn't horrible. College towns are usually very bike friendly.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Have much time have you spent on a bike? You could probably use some exercise.


----------



## Boomy (Mar 17, 2012)

Airless are far too heavy and patches take down time.
Put a half bottle of Slime in each tube and you'll be good. 
It plugs the holes as you get them. I run it in all of my bikes.

Swj- before you ask, yes I do have a bit of experience with bikes. Currently own two mountain bikes and two freestyles plus the wife's and kids bikes.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Slime sucks. After a tube has been Slimed it can't be patched. Only kids use Slime.

I also have a couple of mountain bike plus a couple of road bikes.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I used to often ride a hundred miles a day(when in Minnesota where it is mostly flat). I always used airless tires. There are many different styles and prices points. Now I use things with motors as I could not get used to all the hills here.


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

I have a bike set up for just the thing your talking about. It's a Schwinn frontier FS with a rear rack with panniers . It has mountain tires on it but can be swapped out for slicks. it's not the fanciest bike I have ever owned but it gets the job done for what I need. I encourage you on this endeavor an think it's a great idea. Good luck buddy.


----------



## Tacitus (Dec 30, 2012)

I had to look it up. I guess that disqualifies me from commenting in this thread.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pannier


----------



## Tacitus (Dec 30, 2012)

Ugh. I just went to the Schwinn website to check out mountain bikes. I used their "compare" function to compare the Frontier, Mesa 1 and Mesa 2...and I now know nothing more than when I started. Weinmann ZAC19 doublewall 32 Hole?...Alloy QR Disc 32 Hole?...Shimano Tourney/Acera Deraileur...whaaaa????

Obviously, I need to go to a bike shop. (But then I just feel like they will steer me into the model they most want to sell.)

Any recommendations for post-apocalyptic bikes? Must be good for hauling loads as well as off-roading. Simple is better--rugged is better.


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

Tacitus said:


> Ugh. I just went to the Schwinn website to check out mountain bikes. I used their "compare" function to compare the Frontier, Mesa 1 and Mesa 2...and I now know nothing more than when I started. Weinmann ZAC19 doublewall 32 Hole?...Alloy QR Disc 32 Hole?...Shimano Tourney/Acera Deraileur...whaaaa????
> 
> Obviously, I need to go to a bike shop. (But then I just feel like they will steer me into the model they most want to sell.)
> 
> Any recommendations for post-apocalyptic bikes? Must be good for hauling loads as well as off-roading. Simple is better--rugged is better.


I Would recommend double wall rimms. They don't bend as easy also just go to the shop and see what you like. Take a few for a spin. Once you find something you like than you can start shipping


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

For sure you don't need any Full Suspension bike. For sure you don't want anything from Schwinn. Simple is better. Don't know that I would even go front suspension. The nicer the bike the more likely you won't have it long.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

We have Trek mountain bikes. I personally don't care for front saddle bags or heavy weight on the handlebars. It really affects steering and balance. I like trailers except on gravel roads. Bob trailers (single wheel) follow better with less drag but cost more and hold less that trailers with two wheels. My hands, wrists, and arms seem to do better on rough roads or long rides with front suspension. The guy at the bike shop where we got ours discouraged us from getting rear suspension. His words ... too much extra weight for too little benefit. The only thing I'd do differently next time is get disk brakes front and back. Some people like airless tires, some don't. I've never used them but would if I had to deal with a lot of flat tires due to thorns.

Cheap bikes don't hold up and you'll always have problems with shifters, etc., but I'd still use one to keep from walking.


----------



## Boomy (Mar 17, 2012)

swjohnsey said:


> Slime sucks. After a tube has been Slimed it can't be patched. Only kids use Slime.
> .


So you would stop to patch your tires every ten feet? or are you basing your opinion on your limited experience for your area? Heck I've pulled pff tires to find 30-50 thorns that didn't end a ride. Now you are right about not being able to patch it after words, but then again that's why we run slime!!:brickwall: I haven't patched a tube since 1993! I guess that makes me a kid......


----------



## cazetofamo (Mar 18, 2012)

We always use slime. I would just carry an extra tube and bottle of slime with me


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Disc brakes are great either cable or hydralic. If you get a bke set up for cable discs you can go hydralic later. If you want to change to disc on a bike that doesn't come disc you have to change wheels so get 'em on the bike if you think you might want 'em. If you are looking for bikes or components, ebay is a place to find bargins if you know what you are looking for.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

How does the Slime retro aging thing work, if I fill up my Loader tires do I get to be 18 again ???


----------



## Boomy (Mar 17, 2012)

Tirediron said:


> How does the Slime retro aging thing work, if I fill up my Loader tires do I get to be 18 again ???


Not sure if it is a ratio to air volume or just a rim size thingy. Either way I would guess that you'd be safe


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

swjohnsey said:


> Disc brakes are great either cable or hydralic. If you get a bke set up for cable discs you can go hydralic later. If you want to change to disc on a bike that doesn't come disc you have to change wheels so get 'em on the bike if you think you might want 'em. If you are looking for bikes or components, ebay is a place to find bargins if you know what you are looking for.


True that .


----------

